

Show HN: Push Out Fans – a casual puzzle game based on a very simple mechanism - tapirl
http://www.tapirgames.com/Games/PushOutFans

======
mundo
Very nice work! One suggestion for a small feature - it would be nice if the
screen where you select a level showed your best (lowest) number of moves for
levels you have beaten, and once you have beaten all levels, showed the total
moves for all levels.

The point of this is that I could then send this to my brother/coworker/arch-
nemesis and challenge them to beat my score (as with the old Flash game "Magic
Pen", for example).

~~~
tapirl
good advices! This game has a sister game, which will be released soon. I will
improve it as you said. Thanks!

------
iwwr
This requires Flash. Is there any chance of a html version?

~~~
tapirl
Yes, it will be ported to html. But this would need much time to finish.

There are mobile versions for this game, so you can try it on your phone:
[http://www.tapirgames.com/App/Rectangle-
Pushers](http://www.tapirgames.com/App/Rectangle-Pushers)

------
stevewillows
Thanks for such a fun game!

~~~
tapirl
glad you like it!

------
duiker101
interesting, what framework was this built with? unity?

~~~
tapirl
It is built with Phyard Builder, which is written with ActonScript3. However,
the editor is planed to be ported to c++ with html release target supported.

